# Another Minnesotan checking in...



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Just thought I would check in and sat Hi... Been reading through the site for a few months after doing a search for pred hunting info. Sure have enjoyed it. Informative, entertaining and seems like a bunch of good folks swapping ideas and information. Really enjoy the storeis and pictures too. Makes me wish I would have taken more pictures over the years. But I just got a digital camera, so that is about to change. I do have a few pictures from hunting with big brother in WY and a few I took this year with a cheapo camera. I will see if I can figure out how to post some of them.

Have been chasing critters since I was 10 years old back in the early 70's. Dad got us boys interested in that when he showed us how to trap muskrats in the crick in IA. Shortly after that we strated going after preditors. It has been a long and unforgetable education to say the least. Haven't trapped in nearly 20 years but calling and spot & stalk keeps me plenty busy. Mostly hunt by myself. Not too many of my buddies are into staying up all night sitting in the snow.

Looking forward to visiting with you all... Great Site!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome, Tim. Oh now I'm confused, TWO Tims from Minnesota on the SAME site! Wah!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll spare you the confusion... Everyone calls me "the toolman". I see your from Buffalo, not too far from me in St. Boni

Toolman


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, ok thanks for the nickname anouncement, now I won't forget which Tim I happen to be talking to online. Where's St. Boni at? I've never even heard of that place, lol.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Where's St. Boni at? I've never even heard of that place, lol.


It's out past watertown.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

big al, you're right. I am guessing 20 miles south of you.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

big_al_09 said:


> It's out past watertown.


It's actually strait east of watertown. Or south of Delano. Lotta yotes in that area.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

YoteSlapper said:


> big al, you're right. I am guessing 20 miles south of you.


yeah, it's something like that. by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

one more for the count on tim in minn. but everybody calls me rednek. em stel fegueing ought whi 8)


----------

